
Caddy: HTTP/2 web server with support for let's encrypt - andruby
https://caddyserver.com/blog/lets-encrypt-progress-report
======
dmix
Caddy is great, some other nice plugins I came across while testing it:

\- A built-in static site generator
[https://caddyserver.com/docs/templates](https://caddyserver.com/docs/templates)
and integration with Hugo
[https://caddyserver.com/docs/hugo](https://caddyserver.com/docs/hugo)

\- "Caddy can pipe stdin and stdout from any program to WebSocket clients."
[https://caddyserver.com/docs/websocket](https://caddyserver.com/docs/websocket)

\- Site search engine which indexes your html/markdown files
[https://caddyserver.com/docs/search](https://caddyserver.com/docs/search) e
This seems ideal for simple static sites such as for an OSS project website or
blog.

